# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Continuing the same dream when you go back to sleep?

## NickKanieval

Hey has anyone had a dream, dozed off or went back to sleep, and wound up continuing the same dream they just left?

This happened to me today, and it's not the first time its happened either, the only time I can remember is when I was a little kid and I was dreaming about...pickles? Green stuff, I don't know exactly what. But when I went back to sleep it'd be the same dream.

Well today it happened again. I had a dream(really weird, but REALLY good dream), woke up, went back to sleep, and I was continuing the dream, it wasn't a repeat, it was like I had put it on pause and now I put it back on play. And it wouldn't stop! I'd wake up, go back to sleep, and it'd be the same dream situation. I'm just lucky it was such a good dream or I'd be pissed off that I didn't go lucid after the fourth time.

Well it gets even weirder. At one point it went back in time in the dream, like a prologue or something. The events that lead up the where the dream ORIGINALLY STARTED. It was crazy!

Anyone ever have something like this happen to them?

----------


## Looms

In fact, I had a whole series of dreams that led into each other, all dealing with my travels through Hell and back out(after defeating the dark lord, of course)! Some of them were preludes and several of them were in the same night... ::shock:: 

These all happened a short while after a nightmare I had(which is in my dj, in case you want to read it). 

I was excited to fall asleep during the period that this was happening because it was like watching a good tv show, movie, or reading a really good series of books.

----------


## dasein

I've been able to 'chain' dreams a few times before.  I usually have to only be awake for a few minutes at most and not leave the bed.  I find it happens most when I spend that waking time thinking of the dream in question.  If I can keep it in mind, I can sort of pick up where I left off, but often the details will be changed.  But, this might also be due to the unstable nature of the Great Non-Lucid.

----------


## Lëzen

I do that all the time. I mean ALL the time. In fact, the only time it _doesn't_ work is when I wake up from a dream I desperately want to go back into (like sex dreams, etc.  ::D: ). But otherwise, it's a common occurrence with me, and probably to a great many other people here as well.

----------


## Tweek

I always try to pull this in the morning before school, even after my mom wakes me up.  haha

----------


## ProfessorMilton

I remember doing this a long time ago, waking up, deciding I was going to carrying the dream on, and doing so. 

It was important- those Zoids were running wild over my school, causing all kinds of trouble. I had to stop them...

----------


## simo

This happens to me all the time, particularly on weekends when I sleep in. I wake up for a few minutes and then go back to sleep and I am right where I left off.

----------


## Snowy Egypt

Wow...You all would be perfect for the DEILD method.

----------


## JET73L

I used to do that a lot, before I started trying to increase lucidity. I may still, and I just fall asleep before I can write anything. Anyway, this happened just recently. It usually has less chance of happening if it's intentional.

----------


## AKycekRB20

This happens to me all the time. I've actually gotten to the point where I can hit my alarm before it actually goes off (there's a bit of a tone before the actual loud beep which really wakes me up).  When I do so, I usually fall right back to sleep and pop up in the same place in my dream.  

The odd, but very cool part, is that I can actually hit my alarm and do this several times. Also, the majority of my dream seems to happen between a couple of alarm rings (7 minute intervals).  Very weird!

I too have the problem of not being able to realize that dreaming while I'm in the dream.  No matter how many times I wake and re-enter, I just can't do it!  ::embarrassed::

----------

